# Habistat thermostat doesn't go high enough...



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

I'm setting up a viv and confused about the thermostat i got, cos its max temp on the dial is 92F, and the basking temp for beardies is 105-110F, right? So shouldn't the temp on the thermostat go to at least that? 

I don't know anything about this, it's my first thermostat, please help.


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

Try putting the probe into the cool end of the vivarium and setting a temp of say 28 deg to start off with; your lamp will heat up the basking site, measure your basking temp and adjust the stat accordingly. :2thumb:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Nanospecs said:


> I'm setting up a viv and confused about the thermostat i got, cos its max temp on the dial is 92F, and the basking temp for beardies is 105-110F, right? So shouldn't the temp on the thermostat go to at least that?
> 
> I don't know anything about this, it's my first thermostat, please help.


If you put the probe at the cool end the thermo will not turn down or stabilise until the temperature at the cool end reaches the set temperature, 92f if you set it to that. So if the cool end is 92f the hot end will be hotter. See what the basking spot gets to when you do this. It's only the hotspot/basking spot that needs to be 105-110 the cool end should be much cooler so he can escape there if he needs to cool down. The hot end should provide a working ambient temperature.


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

Yeah i put the probe at the basking site cos i wanted the temp there to be very precise. I see what you mean, but if i put it at the cool end and control it that way, i won't really get that precise control at the basking site? It'll just be hot going to cool, and a more vague hotness on one side, rather than the exact basking temp?


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

If you adjust the thermostat accordingly, you should be able to get an ideal temp at the basking site.


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

Yes, but the actual thermostat doesn't allow the temp to go high enough for basking, as it only goes to 92f. And if i try moving the probe further away, the basking site then drops to below optimum. It doesn't matter where i put it in the viv, it's just not allowing the basking site to stay at the right temp.

It's a problem with the thermostat itself, if the dial went up to 105+, then i'd be able to sit the probe right on the basking site and maintain that ideal temp.

I'm just annoyed about the fact it doesn't go higher because it was pretty much recommended as the proper thermostat to get on the reptile site i got it from.


----------



## Boa Gaz (Jun 6, 2009)

Put the probe halfway along the viv, place a thermometer in your basking area and adjust the temperature on the stat until you get your desired basking temperature.
If you still can't get your basking spot high enough, move the probe further towards the cool end.
Don't go by the numbers on the thermostat adjuster, go by the temperatures shown on your thermometers.
The probe measures air temperature, so it will measure the temperature at the point where it's situated - obviously if the temperature where the probe is is say 92°, your basking temperature will be higher.

Sent From Motorola RAZR i using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

Ok thanks, i'll try again with it in different areas. 

When i had the probe at the basking area though, i had it literally on the basking platform, exactly where my beardie would sit. So that's why i was taking that temp as being really precise, seeing as how the probe was right there, and not on a nearby wall or something.


----------



## Boa Gaz (Jun 6, 2009)

Nanospecs said:


> Ok thanks, i'll try again with it in different areas.
> 
> When i had the probe at the basking area though, i had it literally on the basking platform, exactly where my beardie would sit. So that's why i was taking that temp as being really precise, seeing as how the probe was right there, and not on a nearby wall or something.


You've got the right idea there, measuring the temperature at the hot spot would have been ideal if your thermostat went high enough to measure that temperature.
As it is, you say it only goes to 92, so my next suggestion was based on achieving your ambient temperature with the probe approximately halfway along the viv.
You've got a 5 degree window on your basking temperature, so if you can get your ambient temperature up where you need it, I would imagine your basking temperature should be pretty close.
So give a try, put a thermometer on your shelf and measure that too - you can remove the one on the basking shelf once your happy as it should stay pretty constant once you've got everything set how you want it.


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

Ok thanks i'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

If you continue to have problems you can buy 'high range' Habistat thernostats, exactly the same as the standard ones but the dials go to higher temperatures.


----------



## Nanospecs (May 26, 2014)

BeckyL said:


> If you continue to have problems you can buy 'high range' Habistat thernostats, exactly the same as the standard ones but the dials go to higher temperatures.


I'm sure having problems, and i just had a look at this online, but it says it still only goes up to 104f, when basking temp is 105 - 110, right? 

So i don't know if it's even worth buying it. It's very expensive aswell, and i've already had to buy the one i've got so i'm cringing at the expense tbh.


----------

